# New here



## John.conroy (Oct 23, 2018)

I’m new to this site. Earned my EA on 10/3/18 and studying for my FC. Wawarsing Lodge #582


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Oct 23, 2018)

Welcome to the craft


----------



## LK600 (Oct 23, 2018)

Welcome Brother, and best of luck on your studying.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 23, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. What Grand Lodge do you hail from?


----------



## WX2CIB (Oct 23, 2018)

Welcome 

Bro. Dave Pechey 
Senior Steward 
Philadelphia Lodge No 916
Philadelphia, NY


----------



## Winter (Oct 24, 2018)

Welcome brother. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 24, 2018)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Bro Sony (Oct 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2018)

Welcome and congratulations.

Do you think you "earn" your EA or do you think it is conferred on you ?


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 17, 2018)

...wheels are turning....


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 19, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Do you think you "earn" your EA or do you think it is conferred on you ?



The degree is conferred. The proficiency is earned. A guy very early in the process might not have learned the difference yet.


----------

